# Is there a right way to quit out of the google music app?



## ras0787 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out why my battery life is being raped. I unplugged approx. 3 hours ago or so and I'm already down to 85%. When I checked battery use google music was at the top showing about 35%. Is there a way to quit google music or is it always running in the background?


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

ras0787 said:


> I'm trying to figure out why my battery life is being raped. I unplugged approx. 3 hours ago or so and I'm already down to 85%. When I checked battery use google music was at the top showing about 35%. Is there a way to quit google music or is it always running in the background?


Having your battery drop basically 5% per hour is still pretty good. I always just back out of Google music but you could go into application settings and force close it if you want.


----------



## ras0787 (Jun 9, 2011)

I should have mentioned, this was with little to no use, except the 15 minute ride to work streaming google music. The screen has basically been off for most of the day so far.


----------



## chiaroscuro (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, there is an option in cm settings which allows you to long press the back button to force quit an app, I find this really useful. Hope this helps.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Tohsh (Jun 17, 2011)

chiaroscuro said:


> Well, there is an option in cm settings which allows you to long press the back button to force quit an app, I find this really useful. Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Mind telling me where I can find this option? Went through all the CM settings and couldn't find it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

Tohsh said:


> Mind telling me where I can find this option? Went through all the CM settings and couldn't find it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I just found it:

menu >settings >applications >development >stop via long press.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

airmaxx23 said:


> Having your battery drop basically 5% per hour is still pretty good. I always just back out of Google music but you could go into application settings and force close it if you want.


Even if you force close it, it will typically restart in the background. Closing it will use battery to restart it. If it is using that much battery, there could be a few solutions. Is your music app set to download offline tracks while on 3G? Or Wifi only? The app could be downloading songs in the background. Also, when you tap music in the battery manager, how much time is it using with CPU on? At only 3.5 hours off the charger, you could easily see a comparatively high battery usage for Google Music because that 15 minutes of streaming over 3g is more battery usage than 3.5 hours of standby. If by the time you hit 20% battery left it was still at 35% and you had not used the app more, then I would say there is an issue. Based on the info you have given, it seems perfectly normal.


----------

